# A couple pics please comment



## txmom08 (Feb 1, 2009)

1






2





3




4




5


----------



## edwardspw (Feb 1, 2009)

They're all good.
#1 is a candidate for framing.  I can't tell if it is focused sharply or not because of the fog or mist.  It is nice.

#3 is good, but might be better with a little more contrast.

The last one is focused better than I usually get.  That is a sharp photo.


----------



## AlanA4 (Feb 1, 2009)

they all look good. The fog in number one is cool cause I ended up staring at it for like 5 minutes trying to figure out if there is something hidden back there. I still have no idea haha. 

number 5 was clearly taken second row at a lynyrd skynyrd concert. All of them look awesome though good work


----------



## LKPhoto (Feb 1, 2009)

number 1 is nice ;-)


----------



## Samanax (Feb 1, 2009)

#1 - That is a really nice image.

#2 - Seems to be slightly out of focus...hard to tell with a picture this size. 

#3 - B&W conversion could use more contrast. Subject is dead center of the picture (static, boring). To make the image a little more interesting you have to improve the composition. Digital Photography Composition Tips. Try to get down to the level of the eyes when you shoot children.

#4 - It's a nice image, but the harsh sunlight is causing the right side of her face to be washed out. On sunny days between 10:00 and 3:00 it's better to have the subject go into the shade if possible. You get a softer light and no harsh hot spots on the hair or face.

#5 - Not sure what the point of this image is.

What kind of camera did you take these with. Do you know the shot specs?


----------



## txmom08 (Feb 2, 2009)

# 5 was actually taken last Memorial day at the lake using a telephoto lens.  I was sitting on a pier and noticed in the distance that they were setting up a local band. A few harely Riders showed up and I thought it would make an interesting image.

I use a Panasonic FZ18, 8 mp, 18 optical zoom.  Olympus telelens on # 5.

Thanks for the infor on not centering the subject, that is a good point!


----------

